# Heartbreaker



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Man that one sucked...not a Bucks fan, but I've seen that happen to my teams...


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

they fought so hard to come back from 19 down. great effort from the bucks. they could have used a better 1st half. they should have called a TO on the last play, the didnt get a good shot off.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yea they shoulda they still had a timeout, it wasnt to smart but what do you expect I BLAME KARL!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

But this was supposed to be the Summer of George!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yea well I hope in this Summer of George he gets FIRED


----------



## rocketman4 (May 2, 2003)

I was disappointed with the Bucks, and as much as you want to blame Karl, you can't blame him for the complete void of effort from the players in Game 6. It was sad to see the lack of effort from a series that has shown nothing but strong play. You can pin a previous win on Karl, but the closing game was all the players fault.


----------

